# Secret Santa 2021



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It's that time again all. Who's going to start this years extravaganza ?

Usual form, as usual you must have the relevant post count to be able to use the forum PM function.

Usual " rules".

Whoever puts their name up first sends their secret Santa to the next name, who in turn sends it to the next name and so on. On the closing date, the last person to enter their name sends to the first name on the list. UK members only bearing in mind postal charges etc. In past years the guide has been for Horology based gifts under £10, but I have been bowled over by the generosity of members, so it's up to you.

I'll keep the list up to date.

Good luck.

Who's first.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Me!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm in! Great idea.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm in again, this year has flown.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Count me in plse :clap:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, that's come around quickly!

I'm in!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Woohoo! Pressie bought.

You do like 'orrible bunds don't you @Alpha550t?

Kidding, I'd not do that!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roll call. :thumbsup:

1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in, cheers @WRENCH :yahoo:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I'm in, cheers @WRENCH :yahoo:


 




:laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

@Alpha550t what sort of job do you do?


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Bricey said:


> @Alpha550t what sort of job do you do?


 I'm a turner, in engineering.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Luckily, I have a few spare Christmas themed covid testing kits to get shot of.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alpha550t said:


> I'm a turner,


 Ike. :band:

Roll call.

1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.

6. Davey P.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in as an in thing! I LOVE TWF Secret Santa!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like to join please. :rltrlt:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm in too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm in but have a horrible feeling that this will get more stressful than choosing my wife's pressies! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.

6. Davey P.

7. apm101.

8. bridgeman.

9. Graham60.

10. Bow.

Double figures :yahoo:

Who's next ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Seems like a bit of a low turn out this year - Come on guys, get involved, it's always great fun. God knows we could all do with a bit of excitement this year :laughing2dw:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Davey P said:


> Seems like a bit of a low turn out this year - Come on guys, get involved, it's always great fun. God knows we could all do with a bit of excitement this year :laughing2dw:


 How many were in it last year ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Alpha550t said:


> How many were in it last year ?


 I just had a quick look at the old thread, and it looks like there were only 11 - I thought it was more... :tumbleweed:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/146112-is-it-time-yet-to-think-about-the-not-very-secret-santa-chain/&page=2&do=embed

Quite surprising considering how many regular contributors are on here. Never mind, when it's all over we can all gloat and be smug as we show off our Christmas pressies to all the others who didn't participate :yahoo:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Perhaps we need a note in Watch Talk to remind people that this is here?


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Just my luck to pull Davey P's name out of the hat about 5 minutes after he's decided to get into Automatics.....

Having said that, FP Journe did release that quartz Elegante last year so maybe I can swing him back?

{DISCLAIMER: This post shall not be interpreted to constitute an offer or promise in any way for an item or equivalent value and the poster shall accept no liability of any kind for providing such value, or be required to provide compensation should a bag of naff spring bars be provided as an alternative. All legal queries may be directed to Mr C.Brice Esq. however such response may be disregarded should the source be found to have been under the influence to anesthetic or any other sedative in the last 24 hours}


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

antjrice said:


> Just my luck to pull Davey P's name out of the hat about 5 minutes after he's decided to get into Automatics.....
> 
> Having said that, FP Journe did release that quartz Elegante last year so maybe I can swing him back?
> 
> {DISCLAIMER: This post shall not be interpreted to constitute an offer or promise in any way for an item or equivalent value and the poster shall accept no liability of any kind for providing such value, or be required to provide compensation should a bag of naff spring bars be provided as an alternative. All legal queries may be directed to Mr C.Brice Esq. however such response may be disregarded should the source be found to have been under the influence to anesthetic or any other sedative in the last 24 hours}


 Just to be clear, I've got 2 automatics in a collection of around 50-ish watches, so I don't think that really counts as me "getting into automatics". The attraction to quartz is still strong with the big fella, and always will be :thumbsup:

(DISCLAIMER: If I receive a bag of naff spring bars in the Secret Santa, I reserve the right to pass them on to my Secret Santa, who in turn may pass them on to their Secret Santa, and so on... This may continue until either (a) the bag of naff spring bars gets back to the original poster, or (b) one of the recipients actually needs a bag of naff spring bars). :laughing2dw:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

As I'm following @BriceyI'm half expecting a redundant crutch!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> As I'm following @BriceyI'm half expecting a redundant crutch!


 Do you have a dog, I could ask them to box up the end of my femur they've lopped off?


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Davey P said:


> Just to be clear, I've got 2 automatics in a collection of around 50-ish watches, so I don't think that really counts as me "getting into automatics". The attraction to quartz is still strong with the big fella, and always will be :thumbsup:
> 
> (DISCLAIMER: If I receive a bag of naff spring bars in the Secret Santa, I reserve the right to pass them on to my Secret Santa, who in turn may pass them on to their Secret Santa, and so on... This may continue until either (a) the bag of naff spring bars gets back to the original poster, or (b) one of the recipients actually needs a bag of naff spring bars). :laughing2dw:


 Terms accepted. I'll draft papers.



Alpha550t said:


> As I'm following @BriceyI'm half expecting a redundant crutch!


 That word has an 'o' in it....


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Do you have a dog, I could ask them to box up the end of my femur they've lopped off?


 No but the wife is busy making some broth !


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oh go on then !


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.

6. Davey P.

7. apm101.

8. bridgeman.

9. Graham60.

10. Bow.

11. Rotundus.

Next ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bricey said:


> Do you have a dog, I could ask them to box up the end of my femur they've lopped off...












:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Right, me next now that I've got the loading tackle oiled up. :laughing2dw:












WRENCH said:


> 1. Biker.
> 
> 2. Bricey.
> 
> ...


 1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.

6. Davey P.

7. apm101.

8. bridgeman.

9. Graham60.

10. Bow.

11. Rotundus.

12. Wrench.

Next ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm still amazed that only a dozen members have entered the awesome Secret Santa so far this year... :huh:

:toot:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I'm still amazed that only a dozen members have entered the awesome Secret Santa so far this year... :huh:
> 
> :toot:


 We are actually one more than last year.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> We are actually one more than last year.


 Woohoo, progress! :yahoo:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I've been watching this and I can't take part  . Sorry guys. Recently my purse strings have got so tight it's a bit hard to even make ends meet. Santa shouldn't really be skint.

It's a fun thing though (although it's not exactly a secret santa) and I'm looking forwards to seeing all the surprises and laughs you guys have.

Apologies. :notworthy:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> 1. Biker.
> 
> 2. Bricey.
> 
> ...


 13 iceblue


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

guys / gals / anyone not covered by the first two - just a heads up as am off for a few days before getting very busy with the season thats in it. i'll be in and around only intermittently as me dont always have a phone with i (on purpose :tongue: ).

that in mind wil pm @Bow& @WRENCH re addresses.

merry xmas all. shall be spending my time (when not working) tolerating the relatives and putting up/moving xmas decorations, removing cat from tree and so forth. on a slightly happier note the muggins taxi service is mostly being provided by the 710 this year due to my work commitments - shame that :laughing2dw: .

ding dong merrily etc etc


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Not to worry folks. It's temporary and will resolve after new year.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

A little late to the party, but I'm in. Hopefully I've got the list right…. :thumbsup:

1. Biker.

2. Bricey.

3. Alpha 550t.

4. Sulie.

5. antjrice.

6. Davey P.

7. apm101.

8. bridgeman.

9. Graham60.

10. Bow.

11. rotundus

12. wrench

13. Iceblue

14. littlelegs


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

What date are we using as the cut off for this so I know who I'm Santa for :thumbs_up:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Littlelegs said:


> What date are we using as the cut off for this so I know who I'm Santa for :thumbs_up:


 Don't know but I do know I've received an interestingly shaped package from @Biker and @Alpha550t has received a little parcel from me! :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> What date are we using as the cut off for this so I know who I'm Santa for :thumbs_up:


 Shut off date for this year's Secret Santa will be.

* 16th December 2021.*

thanks everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Last dates for Royal Mail Christmas post.

https://www.royalmail.com/christmas/last-posting-dates


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait .. got mine last week :thumbsup:

mine should be with new owner soon if not already

Merry Christmas one and all :rltrlt:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Sulie said:


> Can't wait .. got mine last week :thumbsup:
> 
> mine should be with new owner soon if not already
> 
> Merry Christmas one and all :rltrlt:


 Don't get too excited, then you won't be disappointed on Christmas day :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Sent mine and received mine :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Received an interesting and surprisingly heavy packet from iceblue; and posted posted a square shaped package to biker today.

Have a good Xmas all :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Littlelegs said:


> Received an interesting and surprisingly heavy packet from iceblue; and posted posted a square shaped package to biker today.
> 
> Have a good Xmas all :thumbsup:


 Must be good... you posted it twice! :thumbsup:

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Must be good... you posted it twice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll get me coat...


 Well spotted. It's been a long week and that long covid's still thrashing my head :mad0218:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooooh.. got a curious looking box this morning.. I would put it under the tree but it's not up yet, house is still in a guddle after decorating.. :taz:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Everyone received their packages?

Everyone excited to see what awaits?

Happy Christmas all.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Everyone received their packages?
> 
> Everyone excited to see what awaits?
> 
> Happy Christmas all.


 It's had a good shake but I'm being good and waiting for Santa to sprinkle it with magic dust before it gets opened!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ooooooh Yeah!!


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Many thanks for my secret Santa .. it's a build it yourself clock !! :thumbsup:

my seven year old son is helping me lol

thanks again and merry Christmas one and all. :rltrlt:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Sulie said:


> Many thanks for my secret Santa .. it's a build it yourself clock !! :thumbsup:
> 
> my seven year old son is helping me lol
> 
> thanks again and merry Christmas one and all. :rltrlt:


 Same!!!! Although I'll have a 9 & 11 year old helping me!

Many thanks @Biker happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@WRENCH many thanks for my secret Santa going to enjoy the green strap on my hulk seiko and reading the book , the family are going to made with me timing them doing things all day lol and the Casio will be my new work work merry Christmas buddy and thank you


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I got this fine looking chap from @Littlelegs plus a couple of additional straps, most generous Sir, thank you. ('Erself has already tried it on!!)


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Secret Santa is a grand chap! :drinks:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Christmas all.

I finally got to open my gift from Iceblue(Andy). A nice Omega book, some straps and a paracord bracelet which junior looks like he's trying to claim. Oh and some sweets that remind me of my childhood :thumbs_up:

Cheers Andy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> Happy Christmas all.
> 
> I finally got to open my gift from Iceblue(Andy). A nice Omega book, some straps and a paracord bracelet which junior looks like he's trying to claim. Oh and some sweets that remind me of my childhood :thumbs_up:
> 
> Cheers Andy


 Sweets for memory lane glad they take you back


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

EXTREMELY CHUFFED with my SS from the super duper Davey P.

Lovely pocket watch, and a Casioak in the best colour!!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Many thanks to @Sulie for this absolute crackers:



The colour of the nato on the chronograph is fantastic!

Happy Christmas.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll be honest (and apologise to @Alpha550t) the generosity on here has left me in awe and a little embarrassed by my attempt and offering.

It was my first time and I will do better next year!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> EXTREMELY CHUFFED with my SS from the super duper Davey P.
> 
> Lovely pocket watch, and a Casioak in the best colour!!


 You are very welcome mate. I told you Santa would know if you've been naughty or nice, and it looks like you have been a good boy this year... :laugh:



Bricey said:


> I'll be honest (and apologise to @Alpha550t) the generosity on here has left me in awe and a little embarrassed by my attempt and offering.
> 
> It was my first time and I will do better next year!


 Hey @Bricey - You of all people should never be embarrassed, after your extremely generous raffle recently. You've done more for this forum than anyone else on here :notworthy:

I received this excellent book from @antjrice :



Cheers, and Merry Christmas to you all :rltrlt:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It really is my highlight of Christmas as it is the one surprise, which never fails to please. :laughing2dw:

I hope this year's supply of socks and pants from relatives fit/last until the end of March.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Many thanks @Bricey,your gift is spot on and much appreciated.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Not wanting to be overly eager, but Halloween is out of the way now, so.....are we going to be running this again for 2022?

@WRENCH, are you the man for the festive arrangements?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Not wanting to be overly eager, but Halloween is out of the way now, so.....are we going to be running this again for 2022?
> 
> @WRENCH, are you the man for the festive arrangements?


 I shall deal with it today. :yes:


----------

